# Puckered Up.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dicamba drift complaints on the rise.....DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2017/06/13/dicamba-drift-complaints-heat


----------

